

New Ruby news site, RubyFlow.com released - ericb
http://www.rubyflow.com/

======
pius
Peter, what differentiates RubyFlow? I like RubyInside because you cherry pick
relevant items and I like RubyCorner because it's comprehensive. Where does
RubyFlow fit in?

~~~
petercooper
RubyCorner is very good, but only covers a certain set of blogs. Sometimes
those blogs post non Ruby content, so there's noise.

Also, RubyCorner does only cover blogs (not counting the video / photo
sidebar) so you don't tend to get latest updates on libraries, and links to
things outside of the Rubysphere. You also only get one link per hit, whereas
on RubyFlow you can bind together a bunch of related interesting pieces in one
go, or provide context.

Context is the final part. When posting you can write what you like and
provide a little context to the links. This makes it a lot easier for you, as
a reader, to know whether something is worth clicking. The problem with sites
like Hacker News and Reddit is that you're going entirely on the headline.
Sometimes you want more than a headline.. just a single sentence of context or
a bunch of related links will do.

Hopefully that answers the question! Effectively RubyFlow's style is a cherry-
picked, hand-written for context and quality alternative to browsing the
social bookmarking sites, like Ruby Reddit : <http://ruby.reddit.com/>

~~~
pius
Very cool, thanks for answering. I just checked it out and found a few nice
libraries there I didn't know about, so it's already earned a spot in my
bookmarks. ;)

~~~
petercooper
By the way, if you have any ideas for other niches this sort of site could
work well in, I'm all ears. The only two I'm personally interested in doing so
far are Rails (separate to Ruby) and Python, but I think there's a wide range
of people who might like to make such sites themselves.

~~~
ericb
Why not parameterize it and let anyone do just that? Just a thought...

~~~
petercooper
Dilution. But.. maybe!

------
jamesbritt
I see it includes a link to the freakishly ignorant "Ruby's Not Ready" blog
rant.

Not a compelling start.

chris2 (of Rack and Tumbleblog fame) has a nice rss feed populated with
announcement posts to ruby-talk: <http://vuxu.org/~chris/ruby-talk-ann.rss>

Suites me better than filtered content (at least until someone does a good job
of focusing on the Ruby radical underground).

